# Iluka 27th-6th



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be staying with the family at Iluka Riverside Caravan Park for about 10 days after boxing day. Happy to meet up with anyone down that way for a fish. 

I want to get out from Woody head sometime when the weather is kind, can anyone give me some tips about fishing that area?.....Ive fished the river, Yamba and Angourie heaps of times but never Woody Head.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Paul
Chrusie and I will be staying at Woody Head (if we can get in, havent booked) or Iluka Caravan Park from 29 Dec to the 1st Jan. Was hoping to mostly ocean fish but have the river as a fallback if the weather is no good. We are also Woody Head virgins, but Im sure we will find fish. We'll look you up when we are there.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Let us know where your staying and I'll catch up with you down there for a fish. Might be difficult finding a site at Woody Head, they usually get booked out months in advance, but you never know your luck.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry Paul just found your thread. I'll be about for the christmas period and was thinking of trying my luck at woody head. The annual spottie mack run should be close. It will be dependant upon the warmer currents. Hopefully we will see a few southerlies push through by then which will bring the warmer water a little closer in. There are a few patches of reef closer in to the point at woody. You should be able to rustle up a few fish there.

Cheers Mark


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Google Earth has updated photos for Iluka now, all the coast used to be really blurry but it's all clear high res photos now. Check it out if you want to pick the reefs out.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys
Had a look at Google earth Gavin and looks like the bottom of shark bay would be a good launch spot.

After this southerly change pushes through the fishing should be quite good.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Had a look at Google earth Gavin and looks like the bottom of shark bay would be a good launch spot.


If you're referring to the north side of Woody Head, that's exactly where I've launched numerous times. Apparently there are some nice bombies in the bay itself (you can see them in the GE image actually). I paddle North to get round the white water and then paddle south to fish out the front of Woody Head. I've also launched at the northern end of the Bluff and done much the same as well as going north to Frasers and Middle Bluff.

Mind you, I've never come home with a fish so perhaps the aforementioned tactics are perhaps better on your list of ways NOT to fish at Iluka


----------

